# Acrylic Tanks?



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Where do you guys buy acrylic tanks? Do any local fish stores sell them? In the 75-125 gallon range?


----------



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

Longimanus said:


> Where do you guys buy acrylic tanks? Do any local fish stores sell them? In the 75-125 gallon range?


I'm not sure but Rogers Aquatics in Surrey has the largest variety of tanks in store that I've seen - you can give them a call to find out.

Paul's Aquarium in Surrey has a decent variety of tanks as well.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Roger's is great, but King Ed's is 'King' for a reason! Easily the best for in stock tank selection. Not sure about how much selection they have for acrylic tanks though.......


----------



## Rjjm (Jan 1, 2012)

North American pet store has some acrylic tank as well


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks very much, I will phone those places


----------



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

Did you find what you were looking for?


----------



## thegrandpoohbah (Jan 6, 2016)

Please let us know if you find something reasonably priced. I am looking as well. I got some quotes for custom acrylic tanks but they were WAY too pricey.


----------



## mr ry (Jun 19, 2014)

Yes acrylic is pricey.... It's also light as hell and you can buff out and scratches and also if you want to customize the tank it's very easy to just drill a hole through it where as glass has to be tempered and can be harder to cut out...glass is heavy and can't be fixed to much with scratches( not sure if there is a fish safe scratch filler)


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Rogers doesn't have any. Waiting on a quote from Cleair Aquatics.


----------



## engotski (Nov 9, 2014)

Archer's Plastics in Port Moody. No cheap way of getting acrylics besides used, acrylics is 2-3x the cost of a glass tank new. In order to price acrylic tanks "cheaper", they have to make enough tanks to maximize the use of acrylic sheets. Unfortunately, we don't have a local company who does that. 

I have done a fair amount of research in the past couple weeks or so as I am in the market for a 240+ gallon acrylic tank. For me, quality is a must. Once its in my house, it not moving again (unless I get out of the hobby) and I don't want it to ever fail. Used acrylic tank is a gamble like anything used, although very small percentage of it failing if you know what to look for. Joint failure was my biggest concern but with the size I am looking to get, I am willing to pay for a peace of mind. 

Good luck!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Contact tru vu and pick up on other side of border. My friend just for a 180 . He had one for 30 years and my first tru vu is now 18 years old. No hazing, no yellowing and no checker cracks.
Can't be beat for quality.
The reason no distributor in Canada is because the person who used to bring them up years ago ripped them off so no
More since.
Not all acrylic is equal . Some yellows or cracks etc or warps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've shipped tanks to the border before as well and picked up. With the FX not so good now, not sure how much of an advantage but at the same time, if there's nothing available locally, what else can you do. I think places like Fish Tanks Direct - Buy Freshwater and Saltwater Aquariums Online even ship for free.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I can attest to Tru-Vu quality as well. TI believe the person who used to bring them up has since passed. April..... Now you can be a distributor !

Respectfully,

Stuart


Tankless in Vancouver


----------



## thegrandpoohbah (Jan 6, 2016)

Anyone ever use a Sea Clear acrylic tank and want to attest to their quality? I have 3 of them, all around 26G or so and have no complaints. But I am shopping for a 125G and not sure if the 3/8" acrylic they use is good enough as I see other brands in the same size range are using 1/2".


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Got a quote back from Cleair, over two grand for a 75 gallon, but that was .75 inch acrylic.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Call tru vu my friend got a great deal on 180 gallon. A lot cheaper than that! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah I saw from their website that a 100 gallon is around $650 US, so even with the crappy dollar its a much better deal.

Only reason I am thinking acrylic is it weighs less to get down our basement stairs lol!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I love acrylic for the unbeatable clarity and impact resistance (important for me with little kids around). Also, I think with our little earthquake back in December, the acrylic tanks should be much better suited to handle the jostling than glass. They are pretty well bulletproof if properly constructed. Major downside would be scratches. That being said, I've seen many glass tanks that get scratched up too. Lightweight is nice for moving. 

I would suggest April's route if you really want a large acrylic tank. As you said, even with FX, we are likely still way ahead by ordering from the US. Just gotta pick up.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

All this talk about acrylic tanks makes me want one. Someone rent a truck and bring some back across the border, haha.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Well a group order is the way to go but then need an import permit. 
I do t like lifting and no room to hold so I'm out. 
So best to order what you want and pickup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr ry (Jun 19, 2014)

tony1928 said:


> I love acrylic for the unbeatable clarity and impact resistance (important for me with little kids around). Also, I think with our little earthquake back in December, the acrylic tanks should be much better suited to handle the jostling than glass. They are pretty well bulletproof if properly constructed. Major downside would be scratches. That being said, I've seen many glass tanks that get scratched up too. Lightweight is nice for moving.
> 
> I would suggest April's route if you really want a large acrylic tank. As you said, even with FX, we are likely still way ahead by ordering from the US. Just gotta pick up.


But again with scratches you can buff them out in acrylic inside and out my buddy did a 250


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

mr ry said:


> But again with scratches you can buff them out in acrylic inside and out my buddy did a 250


Yes, you can buff them out. Most of the time.  Also, once filled with water, the inside scratches don't really show.


----------



## engotski (Nov 9, 2014)

I wonder if its worth it to organize an acrylic tank group buy from either Archers or Cleair


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Driving across the border for personal use import is likely your best bet. Easy to do and widely available in the states 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I think a lot of bigger fish tanks in California (which is earthquake prone) are plexi, since they stand up better to the shaking than rigid glass aquariums.


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Follow April's advice and put together a group order through Tru-Vu. For large tanks (over 300 gallons) you might want to check out Titan ( Titan Aquatic Exhibits | Acrylic Aquarium Manufacturer | Custom Acrylic Aquarium Builders ). Tru-Vu has a good reputation from what I know. Your cheapest bet would be to take Amtrack down to California, then rent a u-haul and drive the tanks up yourself. If you cold put a big enough order together you could make it worth while. Delivery costs add a fair bit to the overall cost. I did a couple massive group orders once upon a time from a company that is no longer around (Tenecor). You can read about the first order here: Importing Tenecor Aquariums to Canada via Group Buys

The second order I did was way larger, involving tanks of over 500-600 gallons. I know people in Ontario who have also done big group orders ($20,000+). It can be fun to do a group buy, and everyone involved can come out saving a lot of $$$. Just make sure the point person (coordinator) knows what they are doing and is trustworthy.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Great tips Stratos. I was just googling and here's a reasonable price I think. 
http://www.fishtanksdirect.com/tsun...wx24h-rectangular-acrylic-aquarium-r180h.aspx. Ships free according to them too.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

The point person will need an import permit and clear customs or get a broker. 
Might be better to wait for US dollar to even out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

